# VK | Vape King Centurion



## Stroodlepuff (21/2/22)

Join us tomorrow 22-02-2022 at 9am for the launch of our brand New Centurion store and be one of the first customers to see this awesome new store.

Grand Opening specials to follow.

Vape King Centurion | Shop 8, Eco-Boulevard Shopping Centre | 270 Witch-Hazel Avenue | Highveld | Centurion



Vape King Centurion - Google Search

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (15/3/22)

Few shots of our new Vape King Centurion

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

